# Why bother?



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

So at somepoint last night more then person came up on my lawn and destroyed my props. Now I have posted pics of these in the prop section so some have seen them and some have not. My life size props were staked into the ground well over 3ft. The stakes were bent and in some case split into 2. The shirts were ripped in half the frame work is all bent up and parts were spread over 3 houses. Yes I'm mad and upset that some people have such rage to go and be so violent with these. I mean ok I can understand knocking them over or something. But to bend and twist the frame work and to throw it all across 3 house. Thats what I dont understand. My wife asked me am I going to put them back up, my answer to her was "Why bother!" . 


So after reading this I pose this question to all of you

Why bother?

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## moony_1 (Sep 25, 2009)

Because te ones that do enjoy it are the ones we should focus our energies on, not the little jack @$$es that try to ruin it. If we give in, we let them win and take the joy out of the holiday for us. Show them we can't be put off by their antics, and do it for the ones that matter  sorry you had to deal with this. It's definitely heartbreaking and rage inducing when someone is so disrespectful to our stuff. But as the saying goes, what doesn't kill us makes us stronger! 

Also, try some deterrents like a fence, or an alarm system


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I don't know about you, but when I round the corner of my street and see my house decorated, it brings an automatic smile to my face. When ONE person says "That looks awesome", I grin from ear to ear. If you feel the same way, THAT is the reason to bother. I'm sorry that punks had to be so cruel and have such little regard for your property and for what you are trying to do but, don't let them have more power.. Don't let them put a bad taste in your mouth and ruin on of your favorite holidays Maybe put up a few fake cameras and a sign that says "Smile, you're on camera" to help detour them from doing it again?? What ever you decide to do, I hope you are able to still enjoy this Halloween season.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Because if you don't put it all back up then the [email protected]@rds that did this win.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

moony_1 said:


> Also, try some deterrents like a fence, or an alarm system


Or a rifle...

I'm very sorry about what happened, Sleepersatty99. There is no flippin' excuse for that type of behavior


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

That's crazy. You should put a mask on tonight and stand in your yard and wait for them to come try and mess with you, then beat the hell out of them with a ball bat.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Dollar tree sells those window alarms for $1. I saw a post once where the person wired them to the prop and something grounded like a bush or the house, and if the prop was pulled away, the two peices would separate and the alarm would sound. That would sure stop someone in their tracks. Good luck!


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

I can understand your frustration. The very first year we decorated our yard we got up the next day and every single item had been stolen. We had decorated like a week before so we left the yard totally empty for the remainder of the time like the ba******s won then on halloween day after the school bus ran we was busy like little halloween ghouls and filled the yard with stuff. Yes we went and got more and went even bigger , then took it in that night it was a pain but the kids got to enjoy it. We have docorated every year since we have out grown the in and out the same day thankfully we have not had anything major stolen knock on wood, for this year. the one thing that was stolen every year like clock work was jasons hockey mask but they were the cheap ones so just bought new one at after halloween clearence 


Hope you find it in your heart to set back up the kids love it and that is worth the work


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

I remember reading a story once where someone kept taking a political sign out of a mans yard. One of the plastic signs that slid over the wire U shaped frame. So he ran an electric chord to it and shocked the vandal. You could do this and when the cops come after the ***hole vandal tries to get you into trouble just tell them the prop had a short.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I can't even imagine how awful it would feel seeing your hard work destroyed so maliciously.  
I am so, so sorry this happened to you.
Any chance someone saw something or heard anything - a neighbor or anyone? I would actually take some pictures of the damages and call the police just to let them know that someone came through and vandalized your holiday display. Make a report of damages as well if at all possible. 


The people who did this are disgusting excuses for human beings. Even if they are kids - there is something really, really wrong with them inside to destroy something that was meant to be fun for everyone in the neighborhood. Don't let their sickness spread. 

Please don't let these jerks rob you of the enjoyment and the rest of your neighborhood as well... think of all the kids that come to your house and love what you do - you are keeping Halloween alive for them. You are creating happy memories of their childhood they will remember forever... and hopefully enjoying yourself as well.


----------



## Creep Master (Sep 19, 2011)

HEY you really should try to fix your props and show these jerks that they are not going to win out. we are all with you and yes maybe only in spiritbut it brings so much fun and joy to kids of all ages.best of luck my friend I wish I could come help!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheMayor (Sep 3, 2011)

That sucks I really hate bullies and thats all they are!
I ,myself, put my stuff out on Hallowe'en only and for that very reason...did I say I hate bulles!


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

the hard is going to be telling this to my 8 year old son. He worked just as hard as I did. ehhh I guess we will see how I feel tomorrow. Maybe I will start rebuilding.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> Because if you don't put it all back up then the [email protected]@rds that did this win.


They already won....what's going to happen to them..NADA!! Unfortunately you'll be the one that gets punished if you shoot them, although, if I'm on the jury, I'd let you walk

As for the original OP...perhaps just leave it as it is in the front yard, and put up a sign that says:

You know what's scarier than Halloween?
The fact someone in our community did this!


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Scatterbrains said:


> They already won....what's going to happen to them..NADA!! Unfortunately you'll be the one that gets punished if you shoot them, although, if I'm on the jury, I'd let you walk
> 
> As for the original OP...perhaps just leave it as it is in the front yard, and put up a sign that says:
> 
> ...


That's a thought.


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

The destruction that you describe makes me think it was someone with a real HATE for Halloween, like some serious fundamentalists. Thieves would take your stuff. Punk vandals would knock your stuff down and maybe break a few things, but not hang around long enough to risk getting caught. It seems like these people had a some serious venom for your display and a desire to send a message. 

I'd hate to give up because of this, but it would be hard to start over. Do what feels right in your heart.


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> That's a thought.


An excellent thought. Leave the stuff trashed in your yard, and make a big awesome sign saying that very thing.

That's what I would do.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm sorry that someone destroyed all your hard work. I set up our yard each year pretty much all by myself halloween day to avoid vandals and the time to do so is definitely a gift of love from the haunter.

I took a look at your butcher shop and you did a nice job transforming the grave digger prop and using all the pallet material. At first I was thinking, kids, but maybe it was some adult who didn't want to see "human" body parts on display like that. I lean towards the later for the perpetrator given the type of destruction you described. I'm not into gore myself and use body parts sparingly but I know that many include butcher shops etc as a part of their haunt. I suspect the prominence of the scene in your yard (much less noticable in a large sprawling yard set back from the street or as a room in a more enclosed setting or indoors decorating a kitchen) is also part of what got you targeted by this person. You could always set your butcher shop up in your front living room window but given what you described I could see this same person throwing a rock through your window. I wish the guy could be caught and get some kind of punishment for the destruction but it's probably doubtful it would happen and police have much larger issues to contend with so vandalism isn't a high priority. Clearly coming to talk to you was not the route this guy had in mind. Scary to think any adult neighbor would vandalize someone property like that.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the vandalism. I have it happen to me too. Whether you put up the display again or not is ultimately up to you.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Kymmm said:


> I don't know about you, but when I round the corner of my street and see my house decorated, it brings an automatic smile to my face. When ONE person says "That looks awesome", I grin from ear to ear. If you feel the same way, THAT is the reason to bother. I'm sorry that punks had to be so cruel and have such little regard for your property and for what you are trying to do but, don't let them have more power.. Don't let them put a bad taste in your mouth and ruin on of your favorite holidays Maybe put up a few fake cameras and a sign that says "Smile, you're on camera" to help detour them from doing it again?? What ever you decide to do, I hope you are able to still enjoy this Halloween season.


Kymmm said just what I wanted to say in a much nicer way than I could. I don't understand that kind of total disregard and lack of respect or just plain mean spirit, it is so senseless. I am so sorry that happened to you after all your hard work. Don't let the creeps win and rob you of your joy of the season. Good luck.


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

RIdiculous. Why would they do that?


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

I like the Idea of putting up a sign on the ruined prop. My wife and I talked about doing that the day one of our props got ruined a few years ago... completely destroyed the head of my pumpkin headed guardian. (we think some drunk teenagers tried to steal it and ended up destroying part of it when they couldn't figure out how to take it down from the trees. I was so angry I didn't do any thing for a couple of days about fixing it. By the time I did I had lots of neighbors stopping and telling me how glad they were I was going to keep going. If it hadn't been for them I might have made it the last year ever. 

As I mounted a brand new pumpkin head this year (he wore a skull that year and last year instead of the pumpkin) I had one mother stop and tell me she'd help me hunt em down if they tried to steal the new one!

There are far more people who appreciate what we do than the jerks who try and break it.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

So, we booby trapped our yard one year. I know that sounds horrible but sometimes you have to do what you have to do. We have a fence in our yard and are lucky enough to be able to lock our gate, so if you are going to mess with our yard, you'll have to jump the fence. BUT, if you jump the fence we have fishing line running the parameter of our yard and it criss crosses so if you stand and walk in our yard or even crawl you set off a bunch of little alarms attached to the line. We bought at them at the dollar store. I wish I took pictures because it was cool, but sort of hard to explain. We even have a dog but she never knocked it over. It does work because I tripped it for fun. It only we could have figure out how to rig our sprinklers to go off. They also sell motion sensors that sound when somebody enters your yard... you can leave the unit in your house so you hear the ringing but they don't and then you can confront them if you'd like.


----------



## Lumpy (Sep 19, 2010)

It is for this very reason (and theft) that I am forced to decorate on Halloween day. Once the tots are done, it all comes back down again. I live in a bad area and theft is rampant. I have security cameras around my home and I still wont chance the maggots making off with my stuff. This year I am planning on taking some of my stuff to my girlfriends house and setting it up on Halloween night. She lives in a nice subdivision and gets lots more tots than I do in the hood. There will be folks in my area that will be saddened to see my place bare on Halloween night.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Too bad it's illegal to electrify your props to shock the little boogers... just saying.


----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry about the vandalism Sleepersatty99-and I second the suggestion to put up the shaming sign. I hope those **** stains feel like they're stepping on a Lego for the rest of their lives


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

The Red Hallows said:


> If only we could have figure out how to rig our sprinklers to go off.


They make motion activated sprinklers. We tried one for the raccoons, but they just played with it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2012)

This happened to a friend of mine last year during Christmas. He did place a sign up with the picture of the props before they were damaged. He wrote Christmas is ruined do 2 thieves and the Vandals. It did not stop them in fact it fueled their anger they returned and destroyed and stole everything every other night until he gave up


----------



## dariusobells (Sep 24, 2007)

ThedaBara said:


> I'm so sorry about the vandalism Sleepersatty99-and I second the suggestion to put up the shaming sign. I hope those **** stains feel like they're stepping on a Lego for the rest of their lives


Wow now that is Mean!.. add match box cars and 4 sided dice and I am in for the punishment!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

So sorry!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> This happened to a friend of mine last year during Christmas. He did place a sign up with the picture of the props before they were damaged. He wrote Christmas is ruined do 2 thieves and the Vandals. It did not stop them in fact it fueled their anger they returned and destroyed and stole everything every other night until he gave up


Why wouldn't he set up a video camera or sit up one night? I think it would eat me up if it happened frequently and I would sit up and wait for them out of principle.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

That's exactly what I thought when I read they ripped up the clothes.


DexterSinister said:


> The destruction that you describe makes me think it was someone with a real HATE for Halloween, like some serious fundamentalists. Thieves would take your stuff. Punk vandals would knock your stuff down and maybe break a few things, but not hang around long enough to risk getting caught. It seems like these people had a some serious venom for your display and a desire to send a message.
> 
> I'd hate to give up because of this, but it would be hard to start over. Do what feels right in your heart.


----------



## TrixieSix66 (Sep 11, 2012)

TheMayor said:


> That sucks I really hate bullies and thats all they are!
> I ,myself, put my stuff out on Hallowe'en only and for that very reason...did I say I hate bulles!


Us to. I wouldn't put it past anyone in my neighborhood to completely destroy all of our props. :/ 

I'm so extremely sorry that this happened to you. I can't even imagine having that happen. Maybe you could post a sign that says your property is under camera surveillance, even if it's not. It might be enough to keep them away. Honestly though, I would be so angry I would be waiting up for them to come back. I would probably end up the one who got hauled off to jail. People have absolutely NO respect for other people anymore!



DexterSinister said:


> The destruction that you describe makes me think it was someone with a real HATE for Halloween, like some serious fundamentalists. Thieves would take your stuff. Punk vandals would knock your stuff down and maybe break a few things, but not hang around long enough to risk getting caught. It seems like these people had a some serious venom for your display and a desire to send a message.
> 
> I'd hate to give up because of this, but it would be hard to start over. Do what feels right in your heart.


I just came to your reply and you are so right. That's EXACTLY what it sounds like. Pathetic!


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Mr. Gris said:


> This happened to a friend of mine last year during Christmas. He did place a sign up with the picture of the props before they were damaged. He wrote Christmas is ruined do 2 thieves and the Vandals. It did not stop them in fact it fueled their anger they returned and destroyed and stole everything every other night until he gave up


Wow. I'd so be out there in the yard waiting with a pellet gun, baseball bat, and a shotgun with the security camera rolling! Armed and ready for any perceived threat level. Bless Texas' lawmakers for our castle doctrine. Not that I'd shoot someone over a $20 prop. Well, maybe just with the pellet gun...

Sadly, the really crazy ones that have some sort of "righteous indignation" at our decorations (be they for Halloween, Christmas, Hanukkah, etc) don't even perceive of themselves as lawbreakers. They see what they do as some kind of community service or personal service to whatever cause or dogma they believe in. Those whackadoos can't be stopped by signs or fences. That type scares me.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

>:-/ I'm so sorry to hear this. Is this the first reported fatality on the boards this season? I don't understand why some have to wreck things for others.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

For me the hardest thing was telling my son. His only reply to me was "Why dad? Why did someone do this to us?" I had no answer for that. But he can see the saddness and anger on my face and he turns to me and says " We can rebuild it the best we can" . So for him and the others that enjoy it WE WILL REBUILD!


----------



## byondbzr (Sep 9, 2012)

I am so sorry this happened, but I do LOVE that you will rebuild with/for your son!! Maybe install alarms or a camera like others have mentioned. Do not let those turds win!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> For me the hardest thing was telling my son. His only reply to me was "Why dad? Why did someone do this to us?" I had no answer for that. But he can see the saddness and anger on my face and he turns to me and says " We can rebuild it the best we can" . So for him and the others that enjoy it WE WILL REBUILD!


YAY!! That's the Spirit!! Show those thugs they can't keep ya down!!  
Good luck with everything!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> For me the hardest thing was telling my son. His only reply to me was "Why dad? Why did someone do this to us?" I had no answer for that. But he can see the saddness and anger on my face and he turns to me and says " We can rebuild it the best we can" . So for him and the others that enjoy it WE WILL REBUILD!


Are your neighbors cool with your setup? What did they have to say about this? You should buy a trail cam like hunters use. It is motion activated and takes pics when something moves. Maybe if a coworker hunts he would have one.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

I am sorry you went through this but I am glad you are rebuilding!


----------



## Zombastic (Oct 26, 2011)

Man that sucks. Truthfully, every morning when I look out my window I think, 'made it through another night'.
Things like this make me wanna put booby traps around my props. Remember Death Wish when Charles Bronson 
hammered nails though plywood by his window?
But seriously, so far, leaving the porch light on all night has worked (fingers crossed).

I wouldn't let them stop me. They'll get their's.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

That would just ruin my Halloween. I feel for ya man. Sucks.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dr. Phibes said:


> Are your neighbors cool with your setup? What did they have to say about this? You should buy a trail cam like hunters use. It is motion activated and takes pics when something moves. Maybe if a coworker hunts he would have one.


The neighbors all enjoy it. In fact when I told them back in Jan that we might have to move they all got upset that there would be no more halloween and christmas displays.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

@ Sleepersatty99: I am so sorry this happened to you and your family. There is no excuse at all for that type of behavior, and I'm sure everyone here wishes we could be there to help you rebuild! The world is full of asshats like them, and the best advice I can give is to take every measure you can to prevent this from happening again. There are some great suggestions already out there, but I'd advise you to strictly stay away from booby trapping that can cause physical harm, for legal reasons.  




Gothikim said:


> Wow. I'd so be out there in the yard waiting with a pellet gun, baseball bat, and a shotgun with the security camera rolling! Armed and ready for any perceived threat level. Bless Texas' lawmakers for our castle doctrine. Not that I'd shoot someone over a $20 prop. Well, maybe just with the pellet gun...
> 
> Sadly, the really crazy ones that have some sort of "righteous indignation" at our decorations (be they for Halloween, Christmas, Hanukkah, etc) don't even perceive of themselves as lawbreakers. They see what they do as some kind of community service or personal service to whatever cause or dogma they believe in. Those whackadoos can't be stopped by signs or fences. That type scares me.



Hear hear! I'm with you on this one. Btw, a permanent limp or being confined to a wheelchair for the rest of their pathetic lives slows the fanatics down plenty. I wouldn't take someones life for it, but I would have no compunction at all with putting one through their hip or lower spine for one that's as violent as the one that hit Sleepersatty99.


Also, Idk about Texas gun laws. But...I'd drop the pellet gun in lieu of a rock salt load in the shottie, and buck right behind it if the first doesn't get the message across. Here in Fla. you're no better off with a pellet gun than a shotgun, legally speaking. 


Florida's castle laws are pretty liberal too when it comes to defense of home & loved ones. More or less, you only have to tell them once verbally for trespassing. Violent acts require no warning whatsoever, but you had better make sure of your backdrop, and that they *are* on your property. Preferably facing you, and not in a position where someone could say they were trying to make an egress. e.g.: You better reconsider if your only viable target is their backside. They don't look too kindly on that.


----------



## Creep Master (Sep 19, 2011)

Im glad, you are rebiulding, thats the spirit !!!!!!!!!!!!! Happy Haunting


----------



## Scottv42 (Jul 23, 2012)

Came here to write my tale of woe and saw your thread. I had a gargoyle stolen last night. It was a stone one that sists on top of my big column in the front. It was $100 + that I had looked for just the right one for a while so when I saw it I bought it. Went out this morning and it was gone. It is too heavy to just blow away someone took it. It was out all tear last year and no on bothered it. I always said though that if someone steals or damages my stuff on purpose that that would be the end of it.

So tonight the yard is dark, thinking about putting out a sign that says "I hope you have enjoyed the display but due to a theft this will be the last year" I put many hours and dollars into this and if it can;t be respected then why do it. I will finish this year but I am not sure I will do it again next season. It is a shame this is only my second year of really putting out a big one.


----------



## Spookwriter (Apr 29, 2012)

To destroy our Halloween props would probably be a hanging offence 
in this town. I mean, what's one body more or less hanging in the trees
at Halloween? Who's gonna count...?

I looked around this weekend. We had a sheriff Friday evening. State Patrol,
Saturday. EMS squad and crews and big red fire trucks both nights. After we
close for the night and remove our "better " stuff, the neighborhood watch takes
over.

Bus's make our place a stop. Church bus and childrens home bus both showed
up this weekend.

That "community strong" phrase I use is more that just words. It's reality. Messing
with our display would upset a whole lot of people.

And I hate that it would happen to anyone's display, that it would get trashed. So sad,
so pointless...

But as I've said before, we don't do this for ourself. It isn't about my ego. I don't put all
those untold hours into props just for myself. I've always felt that we do this for a community.
The entire community benefits from the efforts.

I'm the lead man this time out...I've sang and danced for the crowd. Posed for pictures. Showed
off some new props. Entertained something over two hundred people last night alone.

So yeah. If someone got to our props, it would be a bad thing. It would sadden a lot of people.

And in the end...isn't that sort of what we all do our diaplays for? The people who look, and enjoy.

To trash a display...so sad.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry Scottv42. I have some large resin gargoyles that cost less than yours did but would absolutely _hate_ to lose regardless. I really love these guys and was so excited to find them. I'd probably feel the same way you do now if someone ripped them off. I think the disappointment in people that live near you and could do something like this is by far the hardest to get over.


----------



## Sauron the Great (Nov 3, 2009)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> So at somepoint last night more then person came up on my lawn and destroyed my props. Now I have posted pics of these in the prop section so some have seen them and some have not. My life size props were staked into the ground well over 3ft. The stakes were bent and in some case split into 2. The shirts were ripped in half the frame work is all bent up and parts were spread over 3 houses. Yes I'm mad and upset that some people have such rage to go and be so violent with these. I mean ok I can understand knocking them over or something. But to bend and twist the frame work and to throw it all across 3 house. Thats what I dont understand. My wife asked me am I going to put them back up, my answer to her was "Why bother!" .
> 
> 
> So after reading this I pose this question to all of you
> ...



I understand your feelings, as last year some of my Halloween display was messed with not destroyed but about to before my neighbor caught them........

Then what pushed me over the limit was last year during my Thanksgiving display, the Gemmy blowup Turkey was sliced down the middle and the Scarecrow was ripped out of the ground and thrown across the street, with the extension cord cut in about 10 pieces............I was so discouraged my Christmas display was 1/4 of my normal display, I STILL have not touched my Halloween decorations yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOTHING set up and I really could care less as it spoiled my want and or desire to do something. I have had 4 neighbors ask me where the decorations were and I tell them the story and they were shocked this happened, and I tell them go for it as I am about done with decorating my house for others to destroy, I am with you Why Bother....................


----------



## myerman82 (Aug 2, 2011)

I didn't read any of the replies here but I had to write something after reading this. I know how you feel. Something like this can really ruin the holiday for you. I really don't understand how kids are raised today and taught to respect others and their property. It's just sad that some people would want to destroy someone's hard work. I really do know how you feel. A few years ago I let people into my house during trick or treat hours to let them check out my expensive props and decorations I worked to hard to set up inside my house. It was going great and everyone really loved it until a group of teenagers snuck in with a crowd. I was selective about who I was letting into my house so not everyone was invited to check out my indoor decorations. Well, the teenagers came in and kicked, punched, and knocked over most of my props. Some things broke and some things I had to spend the rest of the evening rebuilding. After I asked them to please leave they started acting ignorant. One of the things they told me was "Now that you have us here, are you going to rape us" Then they had the nerve to ask me where their candy was as they ran out. 
I will never ever let strangers in my house again. I know exactly how you feel. Of course I continue to decorate and go all out inside but I know never to open my house to just anybody. I think if people did that to my outside decorations that would be it for me. I wouldn't decorate again. It's not because I want them to win. It's because I would not want to go through all the hard work to to have someone destroy my yard display again.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> The neighbors all enjoy it. In fact when I told them back in Jan that we might have to move they all got upset that there would be no more halloween and christmas displays.


I feel for you. Don't let those human turds ruin your Halloween. If you move, come to the Western side of the keystone state. I live right on the north side about 1/4 mile from PNC park and surprisingly have never had anyone mess with my Halloween stuff. Actually the only thing ever stolen from me here was this 3 dollar solar light that looked like real copper. That didn't even make it 12 hours in my yard.

I guess the thing that apalls me is your stuff wasn't stolen by someone hard up for cash, but just senselessly damaged for no purpose other than to truly be evil.

I really hope you and your family have a great Halloween after this!


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2012)

Dr. Phibes said:


> Why wouldn't he set up a video camera or sit up one night? I think it would eat me up if it happened frequently and I would sit up and wait for them out of principle.


Exactly what he did and due to finances he could not afford a camera so I loaned him my older camera. He laid in wait and caught the two coming back to steal parts of the nativity set and some nut crackers at 3AM. He chased them but they outran him and laughed into the night. They returned two nights later and stole more!!!! So he gave up.....

I feel your pain on the theft I have been there. I now have a 4 camera DVR system, a fenced yard, motion lights, motion alarms and prop alarms. People can still take my props but at least I have a bit of a chance in catching them. If you need any security advice let me know.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

What a bunch of butt nuggets! I hope whoever did that gets their butts caught and jailed! Don't give up dude!


----------



## Rilo88 (Oct 8, 2012)

Don't let that piss on your spirit. I have that happen to me all the time, I just make it a point to catch those **********. And when I do, their heads might be my next decoration.

(Joking of course) But seriously, put a very appealing decoration up that just screams "Come get me punk" and wrap it in electrical wire and barb wire and plug that in and watch them pounce


----------



## Rilo88 (Oct 8, 2012)

We put bomb sound effects in pumpkins last year.. (my partner works for Disney), just to scare anyone that tries to touch one of our 150 pumpkins)

Like squirting a cat with water if they piss on your carpet


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

I read every ones comments regarding this discussion. First of all, I would like to say I'm sorry for what happened to you and your family. I would recommend like some of the vets here suggested that you set up and take down your outside display halloween day/night. I don't even know what I would do if punks damaged or stole my props I'd go on a killing rampage. You can always set-up your indoor display early October and put your outdoor display out Halloween night to avoid theft. I've only had one prop stolen over the 12 years I've been doing home haunts. It was an latex hand that I had in my graveyard scene. Like others have suggested built a perimeter around your display to distract theft. Moreover, getting those dollar store window alarms are a good idea for your props. What I do is put my display out Halloween day. There are other benefits of doing this. First, the neighbor hood is excited b/c they haven't seen it yet. Second, it's like your house magically turned into an haunted house overnight. Third, thief's and vandals are less likely to strike on the big night. I put my props away around 10:00pm because by then all the tots have gone and only the older nastier teens are out. I wish you the best of luck on your re-build. DO IT FOR YOURSELF. DO IT FOR YOUR SON. DO IT FOR THE LITTLE ONES WHO LOVE YOUR HAUNT!!!! Keep Halloween in your heart my friend.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Don't let someone else's stupid immature acts get you down in the dump and keep you there. Bad things will happen, you just gotta stay focused. We all suffer hardship every day we wake up, doesn't matter how small or big the event or emotion is...face it head on, grit your teeth and anchor your feet...make sure you got one in the chamber


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Never focus your energy to negative people. Put it back on and make al the other people happy. It's worth it.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

So far I have been lucky in that I haven't really had any damage done by others. The only thing I lost was a hanging ghoul decoration I bought several years ago. I don't buy very many things, mainly because we only have about 6 stores in town and there is nothing to buy unless we can get out of town to do some shopping. I had the ghoul hanging out for several days after Halloween and I don't know if it was stolen or blew away in the wind. I hadn't even thought about anything being left outside because my grandmother was dying and I was at the hospital with her until the end. When the hospital called me I just took off and didn't even think about my decorations that I was setting up outside. She died on Nov 4th that year. I didn't even notice the ghoul was missing until I went to decorate the following year. I fact several things were hard to locate because family members and friends had come and dismantled everything for me while I made funeral arrangements so it was all a blur.

The only thing that ever really got stolen was blue outdoor christmas lights. I would have my grandmother's wheelchair ramp decorated with lights and for that whole winter every time I came home from work or whatever the blue lights would be missing. I just kept replacing them and figured whoever was taking them needed them more than I did, so I could share. It was the season of giving after all. We laughed about it at the time and said we would have to keep an eye out around town to see who has all the blue lights. The next year one of my neighbors who is having a tough time and been unemployed for years had a large wooden christmas star about 6 ft diameter over his front door and it was done in all blue lights. When he was walking by and saw me looking at it he smiled kindly and with some embarrassment and said Merry Christmas. It was one of those shared moments you have with someone where you both know something but nothing is ever said about it. I knew he wasn't trying to be cruel he just didn't have anything else to decorate with. He was welcome to them as they made him so happy so I smiled back and that was the end of it, mystery solved. 

I know it is a different situation than what happened to you though and I think I would be more hurt than anything to know someone deliberately destroyed my property. It would feel like the time spent on making them and the joy I had doing the work was being spit on and I would probably just sit and have my cry after my feelings are hurt. I would pick myself back up though and move on no matter how disheartening it is just so they wouldn't win. I hope you are able to salvage something from it and decorate for your own enjoyment at least.


----------



## mariem (Oct 7, 2012)

Not all teens are likely to do damage to property. The only reason I don't put out my decorations before Halloween night is because I have a neighbor that drinks ALOT. It is occasionally a party house where parties last for days and the pub is only about 500 ft from my house (small town) so I wouldn't want any drunks kicking things over or destroying things. The teenagers are really good around here on Halloween. There is really nothing else to do here but go out and TOT unless you are going to the Halloween dance.

One happy story: I live across from a school and a few years ago I was taking a stroll around my yard after I finished decorating and saw that some kids were waiting for the school bus so I decided to come inside to warm up since it is pretty cold here on Halloween especially if you have been out there for hours decorating. Sometimes the poor TOT are bundled up in winter clothes and don't get to show off the princess costume etc that is buried under the down-filled coat. Anyway there I was just settling into a chair when I heard a knock on the front door and when I opened it, it was a couple of the teenagers from the school who were waiting for the bus. They said they had been admiring my yard and saw me working out there getting my decorations up and they decided to come TOT at my door and tell me of their appreciation. One of the boys was dressed like Dwight Yokum (I didn't know that until he told me/wondered about the skin tight jeans though).  Well he took the guitar off his back and sang for his treat. He had a really awful voice, or it could have just been the song I'm not sure since I'm not a fan, but he was so charming and shy and we all had a good laugh about it. About 1/2 my TOT every year are teenagers and they usually have the most creative costumes. This town has been at +90% unemployment for years and everyone is so broke that if we want something we usually have to find a way to make it ourselves so the kids really put thier thinking caps on and get into the spirit of it. They are as excited as the younger kids about thier costumes and about getting candy. If there is trouble around here it is usually an adult that is causing it.

Sorry for the long posts.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

I spoke to the neighbors yesterday and come to find out there was alot of vandalism on my street Saturday night/Sunday Morning. Most of it was smashed pumpkins and landscape lights. But with my house the only one with a display I got hit the hardest. Yes I am still struggling with rebuilding but this is going to be for my son and the other tot's and families that enjoy it year after year. Thank you all so much for your support it helps to know I have the backing of such great people. Thank you all!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Awww Sleepersatty I am sooo sorry to hear this and can feel your pain in your posts. Can't understand how someone can do this to another person. Your pics were awesome and I also feel bad for your son to. Like everyone has said redo and salvage what you can there is still plenty of time and don't let them win. For this very same reason I do not put anything out until the day of Halloween cause it happened to me. This year my husband can't take off on Halloween so it is up to just me......don't know how I will do it but will try. Remember there are more people out there that look forward to what you do than those that did this!! Keep your head high and it will be an awesome Halloween night!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Awww I am so sorry to hear that this happened to you!! I'll never understand the mentality that goes behind doing something like this.  I am, however, very happy to hear that you are going to rebuild. I totally get your hesitation...but you're doing it for the right reasons and your Son and all of the other little TOT's will definitely appreciate your efforts!


----------



## kissedazombieandlikedit (Aug 24, 2012)

I am so sorry this happened to you. My sister lives in Celebration Florida and after 200 hundred trick or treaters she ran out of candy so she tried to shut it down and went inside. She had stuff stolen off her porch and it realy is overshadowing her decorating this year. She is bringing everything inside with her when she is done on Halloween.


----------



## darthrott (Oct 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your display. I too, do not put out my handmade props until 1 or 2 days before. It is sad, but I just don't trust the teenagers today. I have had Inflatables slashed, defaced with a sharpie, blow molds stolen right off my front porch. I have spent too much time and money to have my stuff stolen or destroyed by teenagers with no respect for other peoples stuff.


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry about the vandalism, that just sucks! A lot of kids these days are little bastards. We've had to call the police and chase a few down ourselves. We have been fortunate the last couple years, but before that there was a group that lived in the area,it took us a while to figure out who they were. Anyhoo I told them it was pathetic and why were they sneaking out to vandalize and not go screw around with their girlfriends. Haven't seen them since


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

After three pages of comments pretty much everything has been said on this topic but I have to say my opinion echos getting a video camera, posting a sign about it existing and rebuilding. With it being so close to Halloween, do you have a group of local haunters you could request help from or even sympathetic neighbors who would be willing to give you a hand?


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

mariem said:


> Not all teens are likely to do damage to property. The only reason I don't put out my decorations before Halloween night is because I have a neighbor that drinks ALOT. It is occasionally a party house where parties last for days and the pub is only about 500 ft from my house (small town) so I wouldn't want any drunks kicking things over or destroying things. The teenagers are really good around here on Halloween. There is really nothing else to do here but go out and TOT unless you are going to the Halloween dance.
> 
> One happy story: I live across from a school and a few years ago I was taking a stroll around my yard after I finished decorating and saw that some kids were waiting for the school bus so I decided to come inside to warm up since it is pretty cold here on Halloween especially if you have been out there for hours decorating. Sometimes the poor TOT are bundled up in winter clothes and don't get to show off the princess costume etc that is buried under the down-filled coat. Anyway there I was just settling into a chair when I heard a knock on the front door and when I opened it, it was a couple of the teenagers from the school who were waiting for the bus. They said they had been admiring my yard and saw me working out there getting my decorations up and they decided to come TOT at my door and tell me of their appreciation. One of the boys was dressed like Dwight Yokum (I didn't know that until he told me/wondered about the skin tight jeans though).  Well he took the guitar off his back and sang for his treat. He had a really awful voice, or it could have just been the song I'm not sure since I'm not a fan, but he was so charming and shy and we all had a good laugh about it. About 1/2 my TOT every year are teenagers and they usually have the most creative costumes. This town has been at +90% unemployment for years and everyone is so broke that if we want something we usually have to find a way to make it ourselves so the kids really put thier thinking caps on and get into the spirit of it. They are as excited as the younger kids about thier costumes and about getting candy. If there is trouble around here it is usually an adult that is causing it.
> 
> Sorry for the long posts.


Maybe where you live in Canada. However, in America many teens are rude and inconsiderate in recent years. I was shocked at some of the things they have said. On the other hand, I have come across some polite ones as well. That is why I decorate on Halloween day, and bring my props in after 10:30pm.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

We've had a lot of break-ins in my area - apparently the thieves are renting luxury cars to look less suspicious and then breaking into houses when people are out. The rest of my family is kind of worried that if I put stuff out it will get stolen or vandalized. I kind of figure people stealing TVs and jewelry (there've been incidents where they realized the TV wouldn't fit and they had to leave it) are not likely to be stealing ghosts or smashing pumpkins. If anything, it makes the house look more occupied. I do kind of worry about losing props I can't replace, we got the last zombie flamingo in town this year and even some cheap stuff, like the Walgreens candelabra from last year, is not available this year. I'm way behind but I kind of wanted to get the graveyard up this weekend.


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

As I sit here and think of what to do next 1 thought keeps passing threw my mind. I like to do the decorations for the community,tot's, My sons and most of all because it helps me forget about the stressful things in my life right now. I get to those things out of my mind for awhile. But now I feel as if someone took that away from me. Is it wrong for me think like this? 

I want and I am going to rebuild in time for the big night!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> As I sit here and think of what to do next 1 thought keeps passing threw my mind. I like to do the decorations for the community,tot's, My sons and most of all because it helps me forget about the stressful things in my life right now. I get to those things out of my mind for awhile. But now I feel as if someone took that away from me. Is it wrong for me think like this?
> 
> I want and I am going to rebuild in time for the big night!



No - not wrong to feel violated at all and whatever you're feeling, you are justified in feeling that way. 

This destruction was the work of a couple of tiny-brained morons that probably never did anything worth anything in their entire life. All they know how to do is destroy and mess up everything they touch. They went after your haunt and neighborhood because they were bored or showing off to their other loser friends. They deserve nothing more than contempt and maybe even a little pity for being so messed up... but you definitely shouldn't let them rob you of all of the wonderful reasons you haunt. 

So glad you're going ahead with your rebuilding. It won't make you forget what happened, but it shows that the loser jerks out there that you're made of stronger stuff, and I hope everyone in your family and your neighborhood has an absolutely WONDERFUL Halloween!!


----------



## sixsixzero (Oct 2, 2012)

Thats a huge bummer man! Sorry they did that to your stuff....
I have fashioned 2 small fake video cameras from cardboard and placed them on both corners of my home w a sign that reads "under 24 hr Video watch".... I dont even have to bring in the stuff closest to the street anymore because of it.
Crazy what people think they can get away with and what they WONT do when they think its being recorded.....
I hope it doesnt deter you from doing your thing. I do like the idea of hooking up a jump box to the framework and giving them a nice "shock" though!!!


----------



## pumpkinking30 (Aug 27, 2012)

There was a person in our area last year that had their Christmas decorations stolen, but they had set up some web-cams wired to the computer in sheltered areas around the display, and got photos of the idiots that stole their stuff, that was enough to track them down and land them in jail. This might be a good defense against the vandalism that you suffered. 
I know its hard right now, you feel hurt and upset. Anybody who truly enjoys doing something only to see it destroyed has a right to feel that way, but eventually you have to move on, pick up the pieces, and try again. Don't let some morons, who's lives are so pathetic that they can only find joy and satisfaction in destruction, ruin your enjoyment of the holiday. Build it back, even bigger than before; that's the best way to show them.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Sep 26, 2010)

So Sorry! Don't let the societal detritus get you down...

Put it back up...


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

im the goddess said:


> Dollar tree sells those window alarms for $1. I saw a post once where the person wired them to the prop and something grounded like a bush or the house, and if the prop was pulled away, the two peices would separate and the alarm would sound. That would sure stop someone in their tracks. Good luck!


This one is a good one, only cause it reminds me of my dad and (nothing to do with halloween) but camping. At this one camp ground we really like it the rangers say to either put your ice chests in the car or in your tent or whatever cause the older teens late night come and raid any ice chests looking for beer n wine. My dad one year found his ice chest on the beach empty..... so my dad did exactly this and all of a sudden we hear the alarm go off and they dropped the ice chest and ran... It was well worth the .99 to get these


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I know where you are coming from I would always set up and take down on Oct 31st. One year it was late and we decided to leave everything up and clean up the next day. Our bedroom is right in front of our yard so we hear these kids laughing and joking around my husband go outs and sees them in our yard they had some of our skulls throwing them around then they saw that my husband was out there and they threw them and ran. Its horrible that people feel they have the "right" to do what they want and destroy others properties and get a laugh out of it... We got lucky and nothing was destroyed probably cause we caught them in the act and they ended up running. We brought in everything that night well morning sometime around 1am. Now we put out some tombstones a week before but everything goes out a day before minus the life size stuff that goes out the same day I know I will be home and not going anywhere then we bring it all back in that night and just put it in our living room then pack it away little by little.... Which really sucks but at least the ToT's get to enjoy their Halloween as much as we do... But you said "WHY BOTHER" and I think the best answer here was

Because if you don't put it all back up then the [email protected]@rds that did this win. by RCIAG

I'm glad you are putting it back up... Most of us do this due to memories from our childhood or for the ToT's and adults.... I'm sure all of them will appreciate that you didn't just keep in that mind mode of "why bother" and fix it back up.. G'Luck to you


----------



## TrixieSix66 (Sep 11, 2012)

mariem said:


> Not all teens are likely to do damage to property. The only reason I don't put out my decorations before Halloween night is because I have a neighbor that drinks ALOT. It is occasionally a party house where parties last for days and the pub is only about 500 ft from my house (small town) so I wouldn't want any drunks kicking things over or destroying things. The teenagers are really good around here on Halloween. There is really nothing else to do here but go out and TOT unless you are going to the Halloween dance.
> 
> One happy story: I live across from a school and a few years ago I was taking a stroll around my yard after I finished decorating and saw that some kids were waiting for the school bus so I decided to come inside to warm up since it is pretty cold here on Halloween especially if you have been out there for hours decorating. Sometimes the poor TOT are bundled up in winter clothes and don't get to show off the princess costume etc that is buried under the down-filled coat. Anyway there I was just settling into a chair when I heard a knock on the front door and when I opened it, it was a couple of the teenagers from the school who were waiting for the bus. They said they had been admiring my yard and saw me working out there getting my decorations up and they decided to come TOT at my door and tell me of their appreciation. One of the boys was dressed like Dwight Yokum (I didn't know that until he told me/wondered about the skin tight jeans though).  Well he took the guitar off his back and sang for his treat. He had a really awful voice, or it could have just been the song I'm not sure since I'm not a fan, but he was so charming and shy and we all had a good laugh about it. About 1/2 my TOT every year are teenagers and they usually have the most creative costumes. This town has been at +90% unemployment for years and everyone is so broke that if we want something we usually have to find a way to make it ourselves so the kids really put thier thinking caps on and get into the spirit of it. They are as excited as the younger kids about thier costumes and about getting candy. If there is trouble around here it is usually an adult that is causing it.
> 
> Sorry for the long posts.


That is SO sweet. It made me all warm and teary. That is exactly why I never question anyones age or costume/non-costume. I hand over their candy with a smile. Having 4 children sometimes we just scrape by but my husband has a good job and we do OK, I know we are in a lot better situation then a lot of people out there. So if I can make some kids night by just a smile and a few chocolate bars..by all means. 

Not all the kids are nice or sweet. I notice that for me most of the snotty ones are in the 11-12 year old range. 



Sleepersatty99 said:


> As I sit here and think of what to do next 1 thought keeps passing threw my mind. I like to do the decorations for the community,tot's, My sons and most of all because it helps me forget about the stressful things in my life right now. I get to those things out of my mind for awhile. But now I feel as if someone took that away from me. Is it wrong for me think like this?
> 
> I want and I am going to rebuild in time for the big night!


I think that is totally normal. About a year or so ago someone stole my cell phone out of a club. It made me psychically ill. I just kept thinking about how personal someones phone is. Pics of my kids, my family, all my friends phone numbers. I can't imagine how it would feel if someone came and violated something of mine at my own home. They took something from you, not just your props but a little bit of your heart and soul goes into each one of them. Some people don't realize how much of ourselves we put into this. We think about it and plan it ALL year. I don't understand how people get enjoyment out of ruining hard work. How do they live with themselves or sleep at night?


----------



## mrhamilton234 (Sep 7, 2008)

Why do I bother? Because it's my favorite holiday (Christmas is a close second), and it deserves as much respect as any other holiday. I work at haunts because I love scaring people, and the Halloween season is the best time without looking like a freak. The candy is another good aspect, but that's entirely on me. 

If I scare just one person good, then it's all worth it in my eyes. If I scare everyone I see, that's even better, but one scream is like a compliment to me, a form of applause, if I may.


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

So Sleepersatty99, just curious here, but after reading through all the responses, what sort of action do you plan to take to prevent a part 2 to this where your stuff gets messed up again?


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Dr. Phibes said:


> So Sleepersatty99, just curious here, but after reading through all the responses, what sort of action do you plan to take to prevent a part 2 to this where your stuff gets messed up again?


Well for starters my brother has a few extra cams that he is letting me to use. Also my patio light is now on a motion sensor and for the life size props and stuff they will be alarmed. Oh and some bear traps and claymore mines on trip wires. J/K.............. Or am I? Muhahahahahaha

And I forgot about adding a sign " Smile your on candid camera" or something like that.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Glad to see that you are enjoying all the trials and tribulations of halloween decorating! Sounds like the cheese has been put out and the mousetrap is set! Hated to feel your disappointment earlier but pretty sure we all understood.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Glad to see you took my advise of chambering a round


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

IowaGuy said:


> Glad to see you took my advise of chambering a round


Well I figure I needed some new landscaping so the mines will kill 2 birds with 1 stone or in this case 1 BIG boom. Lol! 

I also hope to start to rebuild this weekend. I hope that I can things fixed if not then just do what I can. If I need to build more stuff then thats what I will do.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

@Sleepersatty: I think the most rewarding part of this ordeal will be when you catch those SOB's red handed and bring them into the authorities. Lessons are learned. Therefore, they need to be reprehended for their actions. Otherwise, they will to continue their bad antics because they think there is no punishment for their actions. I say REBUILD and NAIL those PUNKS TO THE WALL!!! Get them on camera or better yet detain them with an citizens arrest and wait for the police to arrive. Make an example out of them that your community is strong, and you won't take this low down crap from any punk. Keep on keeping on my friend!

P.S. Get out the torches and pitchforks, and the blood-hounds!!!


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Because if you don't they win... Don't let them win!!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> Well for starters my brother has a few extra cams that he is letting me to use. Also my patio light is now on a motion sensor and for the life size props and stuff they will be alarmed. Oh and some bear traps and claymore mines on trip wires. J/K.............. Or am I? Muhahahahahaha
> 
> And I forgot about adding a sign " Smile your on candid camera" or something like that.


You should install the swinging log, tripwire sprung tree limb with spikes, and pit with sharpened spears sticking up from the bottom with sticks and leaves over it ala John J Rambo then dress as Rambo for Halloween.


----------



## Texas_T (Aug 4, 2012)

From a little Cowboy love, I used to get so feed up setting up Xmas decorations waking up the next morning just to find out the neighborhood kids had stole half of the yard lights. So one year I told the wife not this year not going to happen. I had more kids that year come up and ask why, It finally dawned on me that there were more kids that enjoyed seeing what I had then the ones that did not . And being a kid from the 70's I can remember a time when the whole neighbor hood would get in the spirit. I know Xmas has nothing to do with this site, but now that I am older and can afford to do what I do, I set up for Xmas and for Halloween but I do it for those kids whose parents quite frankly just to damn lazy or just don't care to give their kids the fun, that I remember I used to have...Blow off the vandals, and just tell yourself with the way the world is today they will be in jail in a few years anyway. And I can promise that there is not a person on this site, that something has not happen or is going to happen to what they spent hours on, just to have some #$$% tear up. Fix what you have and just wait for that small kid to have a blast Halloween night. At the end of the day that is what it is about the little ones.


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> For me the hardest thing was telling my son. His only reply to me was "Why dad? Why did someone do this to us?" I had no answer for that. But he can see the saddness and anger on my face and he turns to me and says " We can rebuild it the best we can" . So for him and the others that enjoy it WE WILL REBUILD!


Im glad you changed your mind to rebuild your props. Dont let them win! If this happend to me i would wait out there all nite long just hopeing to catch them!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

i've been fortunate ... haven't been vandalized

i don't know but i attribute that to the fact that i encourage people to come back next year, give candy treats to everyone, even those that didn't dress up and are too old ... even hand out small toys such as glow in the dark skeletons, glow sticks ...

also, if any teenager or for that matter, everyone, say hi, how are you doing, ask them if they were by last year and ask them to tell their friends to drop by this or next year

be friendly, treat people like you like to be treated ... golden rule stuff

let every one who drops by this year, know what happened, and ask them to spread the word to their friends that you've been vandalized ... this way they'll work for you spreading peer pressure that hopefully eliminated this from happening ...

amk


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

See I've decided to only put out smaller things until the few days leading to Halloween. Currently all I have out is lights on my house and a single window-clingy-thingy. Simply because I don't want to worry about weather....I've learned I live in a safe neighborhood. But it only takes one time, heh, that's the same reason I carry


----------



## The Patriot (Aug 1, 2005)

You go on because you represent us and everything we stand for in being the house in the neighborhood that creates the community.


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

We only put up the bare minimum of large, heavy, hard to haul off stuff before the big day. In the past, we delighted the neighbors with a full month of insanely crazy, full-on decor. We had carloads of people photographing our setup. Sadly, due to a very few scumbag losers, we have had to scale back.


----------



## Deals Home Haunt (Oct 23, 2012)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> For me the hardest thing was telling my son. His only reply to me was "Why dad? Why did someone do this to us?" I had no answer for that. But he can see the saddness and anger on my face and he turns to me and says " We can rebuild it the best we can" . So for him and the others that enjoy it WE WILL REBUILD!


I think you found your why bother


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

very annoying hopefully sam from trick r treat will get them on halloween night


----------



## Sleepersatty99 (Aug 16, 2010)

Just to update everyone we did rebuild last weekend it took 2 days I had to rebuild my grave digger and a few other props It was alot of work and time. More then the original set up. But sadly it look like we will need to take down alot of props on Sunday due to the "FrankinStorm" coming.


----------



## VirusHaunt (Oct 9, 2011)

very nicely done! and the most important thing is as proud as your son is now that you came together and rebuilt it will be something that he will carry with him forever... kids these days need things like this to give them motivation and a sense of pride in something.... very nicely done!


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Sleepersatty99 said:


> So at somepoint last night more then person came up on my lawn and destroyed my props. Now I have posted pics of these in the prop section so some have seen them and some have not. My life size props were staked into the ground well over 3ft. The stakes were bent and in some case split into 2. The shirts were ripped in half the frame work is all bent up and parts were spread over 3 houses. Yes I'm mad and upset that some people have such rage to go and be so violent with these. I mean ok I can understand knocking them over or something. But to bend and twist the frame work and to throw it all across 3 house. Thats what I dont understand. My wife asked me am I going to put them back up, my answer to her was "Why bother!" .
> 
> Ive been having people steal props out of my yard haunt I feel your pain its sucks I like to set up my yard haunt early but when I do stuff gets stolen
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, I had some props stolen out of my yard haunt. It sucks


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Oct 9, 2010)

Someone just destroyed my precious steve. It really looks like vandals but I can't be sure. Still have all the parts but there is damage. Heck, the rebar even got bent 30 degrees and is useless. Planning on improving security for next year. 
Here is the worse of the damage to the mache. The skull got tweeked too. I found myself asking why bother since I loved this guy. But I realized that I cannot let this get to me but have to ask how to prevent it.

Stay strong and stay scary!
Already bent the wir back in here


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

Two words come to mind...


Bear 
Trap


Of course I'm only joking....

...he is...joking....right????


----------



## quills (Jul 9, 2009)

I also set up and take down the day of. Why do I still do it, mostly because I love halloween and it's great hearing the tot's coming up and saying I remeber this house from last year it was scary.


----------

